# looking into my first Diesel Pusher ! Towing question !



## mike pauciullo (Nov 17, 2019)

Hey guys ! I been looking for a long time and finally came across a diesel pusher that might fit my life style. I do a lot of racing and traveling so I figured finding something I will be comfortable in while I travel is important. I came across a 1998 Holiday Rambler Endeavor with a Freightliner chassis and a 5.9 ISB cummins ( turned up to 300HP ) and a 6 speed Allison transmission. I tow a 32FT enclosed race trailer that weights in about 8300IBS stocked up with the car and parts. I do intend to u I do understand some hills might be a bit challenging but otherwise will this coach do the job ?


----------



## MarkAce1976 (Dec 23, 2019)

I tow my 7100 lb truck with my 16 FR Berk with a 340HP Cummins and it does okay, but it really depends on the Transmission. Mine is a 2500 Allison and I am exceeding the max, but flat towing.


----------



## sledheader (Jan 17, 2020)

mike pauciullo said:


> Hey guys ! I been looking for a long time and finally came across a diesel pusher that might fit my life style. I do a lot of racing and traveling so I figured finding something I will be comfortable in while I travel is important. I came across a 1998 Holiday Rambler Endeavor with a Freightliner chassis and a 5.9 ISB cummins ( turned up to 300HP ) and a 6 speed Allison transmission. I tow a 32FT enclosed race trailer that weights in about 8300IBS stocked up with the car and parts. I do intend to u I do understand some hills might be a bit challenging but otherwise will this coach do the job ?


I have a 2000 american eagle with a 350 hp cummins, i have two differenr vehicles i tow, either one is adout 5000,it does fine in the hills but if i get into some moutains like the smokies or the blue ridge on the long steep grades like jelico on I75 im in the right lane  with the trucks in 3rd gear doing 30. Dont mind though not usually in a big hurry


----------

